
The Perfect Desktop - PC-BSD 1.5 - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-pc-bsd-1.5
======
gregwebs
I used PC-BSD under VM-ware when I was forced to use a Windows computer, and
when I wanted to use some very old hardware. It is very lite-weight and easy
to use. But now I am on Ubuntu because it is touch to beat being able to apt-
get almost anything on a debian system. I will have to take another look when
they upgrade to FreeBSD 7.0

------
swombat
Oh my god, the revolutionary 83-step install process!

It'll make every newbie's life much easier.

------
whalesalad
Debian & Ubuntu for the win :) Nothin' beats apt-get!

